# Today is the day for my SJ



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Popped into rave after work thankfully and was told my shiny SJ was sat waiting for me, so glad i stopped in now!

Many thanks to cc and rob for letting me loiter for a bit, and for the sweet as lever shot.

Just pulled a few shots and first off realised i was tamping far too hard, i think i was trying to pin down a mountain gorilla rather than press my grounds! 2nd off it makes a much sweeter shot than my porlex, just need to upgrade machine now!

Many thanks again


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Such a nice feeling when the object you have desired for so long is as good as you imagined it would be.

Enjoy the coffee. What machine are you after next?


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

In an ideal world probably an exobar, that said convincing the other half of that might be the highest problem!


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

How are you finding the grinder after a few days? Was thinking of one myself... It looks quite neat with a hopper mod. Some newbie experience may help me decide if it's appropriate cheers


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

its pretty dam good. highlighted the flaws in my preparation straight off the bat which is good.

it really does improve the shot, and is a smaller foot print (hopperless) than i was expecting so all good.

dialed in a bag of new beans last night (rave signature) and is simples to get the 27g in 25 seconds with a few easy minor adjustments so all good.

I would highly recommend a SJ, and coffeechap is a dam fine bloke!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will drop the lens hood off at rave for you, probably Monday


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

I gave him a pm a month or so ago when I started thinking about getting something more serious. They changed the post count for pm's since I last contacted him so I can't pm him again yet. I have been reading posts on here for ages but don't post much so that doesn't help! He did say it will be good for my aeropress and will switch easily to espresso for when I get a better machine. Cheers for reply


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

no problem mate,

just drop me a message once you have dropped it off and i will grab it, and a sneaky coffee while im in there!


----------

